# Sad news for Chen Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Sep 25, 2015)

Chen Qingzhou Passes Away At 82 Years Old on September 21, 2015







I have also read the Chen Yu has had a stroke and no longer teaches Taijiquan, Chen Yu is 53 years old






Both are of the 19th generation Chen Family


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 27, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers to his family and students.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 17, 2015)

/sad


----------



## CrushingFist (Jan 27, 2016)

/sad


----------



## ChenAn (Jan 27, 2016)

Chen Yu visited by Chen Ziqiang recently








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greytowhite (Jan 29, 2016)

RIP Master Chen Qingzhou. My first taiji teacher had switched to learning under Qingzhou's line instead of Xiaowang's at the end of my time with him. A wonderful resource for the laojia frames.


----------

